# Doctor Who Episode by Neil Gaiman



## Black Dragon (May 16, 2011)

This past Saturday's episode of Doctor Who, entitled "The Doctor's Wife," was written by the great Neil Gaiman.

You can read a synopsis of it here:

nerdbastards.com | ‘Doctor Who’: “The Doctor’s Wife” (AKA “The Neil Gaiman Episode”)

What are your thoughts on this episode?  Did it live up to expectations?


----------



## Kelise (May 16, 2011)

I think I died of happiness somewhere in the first ten minutes. 

Time And Relative Dimensions Is Sexy.


----------



## Helbrecht (May 17, 2011)

The villain was fantastic, the one-shot companion was perfectly executed, Gaiman managed to work just the right concoction of "touching", "hilarious" and "genuinely frightening" into his script to produce something gorgeous, and I officially like Smith more than I like Tennant now. (Mind you, my main grievance with the Tenth Doctor was how RTD wrote him sometimes. Eleven has received consistently excellent writers. And you really can't get much better than Gaiman.)

_I LOVED IT._

And I might go into more detail later, but at the moment I'm concerned about spoiling it for anyone who hasn't seen it. Really, you _need_ to watch it if you haven't. Best episode in years, and definitely one of my top three favourites since the revival in 2005.


----------



## Black Dragon (May 17, 2011)

I agree with both of you.  It was very, very good.  Also, did you notice that the villain was played by Michael Sheen?  For those who aren't familiar with him, he was Lucian in the Underworld films, and Tony Blair in The Queen.

My only complaint with the episode?  Amy and Rory explore previously unseen parts of the TARDIS, but we never get to see the swimming pool.


----------



## Chilari (May 22, 2011)

I loved it. After seeing episode 1 of the new series, I didn't think it could get any better, but The Doctor's Wife was totally epic. Wonderful performaces all around, particularly from Suranne Jones.

Black Dragon: I agree, I'd have liked to see more than just corridors and Ten's control room; and the swimming pool in particular. But I guess they just didn't have the budget for it. You could hardly just film in a normal swimming pool and jazz it up a bit, the Tardis swimming pools would have to be specially designed and built to really feel right. I imagine the shape of it would reflect that of the control room. Something like that would cost a lot to produce, and to have only a very brief scene in it wouldn't be cost effective. It's far cheaper to do the Star Trek thing and just use a short stretch of corridor. Repeatedly.


----------

